# one who loved not wisely but too well



## blueeyes85

Hey!!

I was wondering if someone could help translate this? With nukid if possible, but if not I'd just be happy with a translation into Hebrew?

It's from Shakespeares Othello...

Thanks


----------



## jdotjdot89

You didn't actually post anything to translate.

Unless that sentence above about Othello was the sentence.


----------



## jdotjdot89

If that was the sentence, then it is:

זה מה ה-"אות'לו" של שייקספיר

But frankly, I feel that that sounds awkward.


----------



## blueeyes85

Sorry the sentence is 

One who loves not wisely but too well

Because it is in old English it might not translate. Do you think that's why it sounds awkward?

Thanks


----------



## Maayan

blueeyes85 said:


> Sorry the sentence is
> 
> One who loves not wisely but too well
> 
> Because it is in old English it might not translate. Do you think that's why it sounds awkward?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi Blueeyes,
Othelo has been translated to Hebrew in the past. If I'm not mistaken, the earliest Hebrew translation dates back to the early 1900 and the most recent was made for the theatre. Any attempt to translate Shakespearean Enlgish to Old Hebrew or even to Modern Hebrew is bound to be a hard task. I'll look up the most recent translation on my next visit to the library and post it here if it's still relevant.


----------



## blueeyes85

Thank-you so much that would be great if you could Maayan!!


----------



## Maayan

Hi Blueeyes,
Here's Natan Alterman's translation.Your line in bold letters. Sorry for the delay. I hope it's still usefull 



> לו תספרו בי כאשר הנני
> לבלי המתק דבר ובלי בקש רעות
> *על איש ספרו שלא השכיל אהב*
> *אך רב מידי אהב.*
> אשר אלי קנאה לא שש, אך בבואה עד נפש באה​


----------



## origumi

Maayan said:


> Hi Blueeyes,
> Here's Natan Alterman's translation.Your line in bold letters. Sorry for the delay. I hope it's still usefull
> ...
> לבלי המתק דבר ובלי בקש רעות
> על איש ספרו שלא השכיל אהב


Maayan, if you hold the book in hand - can you add nikkud (or Latin transliteration) for the red words? This Alterman translation demonstrates infinitive absolute מקור מוחלט / infinitive construct מקור נטוי that we're discussing in a neighboring thread and the nikkud would tell which is which.


----------



## Maayan

origumi said:


> Maayan, if you hold the book in hand - can you add nikkud (or Latin transliteration) for the red words? This Alterman translation demonstrates infinitive absolute מקור מוחלט / infinitive construct מקור נטוי that we're discussing in a neighboring thread and the nikkud would tell which is which.


​Sorry, Origumi. I wrote it last week when I visited the library in a rush... I should have thought of it. 
I remember the vocallization as follows:
livli hamtek davar uvli bakesh ra'ot
'al 'ish saperu, shelo hiskil 'ahev

If my memory didn't fail me - you've got a point there! 

I'll visit the library again next week and check it out anyway.


----------



## Maayan

Hey Origumi, better late than never... 

לוּ תְּסַפְּרוּ בִּי כַּאֲשֶר הִנֵּנִי:
לִבְלִי הַמְתֵּק דָּבָר וּבְלִי בַּקֵּש רָעוֹת.
עַל אִיש סַפְּרוּ שֶּלּא הִשְכִּיל *אֱהֹב*,
אַךְ רַב מִדַּי אָהַב; אשֶר אֱלֵי קִנְאָה
לא שָש, אַךְ בְּבוֹאָהּ - עַד נֶפֶש בָּאָה;

So I remembered wrong, it should be: EHOV and not AHEV


----------

